# Realtek Audio - Sound Keeps Cutting Out



## kolotyluk (Dec 8, 2009)

I have and Intel S5520SC motherboard with integrated Realtek audio. I'm running Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit. I installed the Realtek drivers from the Intel driver CD.

Mostly things work ok except ever now and then it gets into this mode where the sound cuts in and out and I get messages you just plugged a device into the audio jack, or you just unplugged a device from the audio jack

I'm not sure if this is hardware or software, but I have noticed that when I have my headphones plugged into the front of my computer the problem never occurs. The problem only seems to occur when I'm one the main speakers.

Cheers, Eric


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi
Is the system under warranty? An intermitent problem is hard to diagnose. Do you have a speaker jack on the front to test?


----------



## kolotyluk (Dec 8, 2009)

I would not say the "system" is under warranty as I built it myself.

The main speakers are connected to the back.

Yes, there is a speaker/headphone jack in the front, along with the microphone. They are connected to the farthest point on the motherboard next to the rear speaker ports, and the cables barely reach. I wonder if inducted electrical interference from the motherboard could be making the audio driver sense this connection coming and going (when there is nothing actually connected). When there is something connected then there is never a problem.

This problem seems to be related to the Realtek driver because before I installed it the native Windows 7 audio drivers did not have this problem.

cheers, Eric


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

See if you can manually update the driver in device manager. I believe you have answered your own question.


----------



## kolotyluk (Dec 8, 2009)

I downloaded the latest Realtek driver from Intel. It is newer than the one I installed from the Intel driver CD. Unfortunately it does not solve the problem.

The problem does go away if I reboot my system and only starts after I plug my headphones into the front of my system.

I'm convinced this is a driver problem now, so my only recourse is to contact Intel technical support.

Cheers, Eric


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

Let us know how you make out.
Merry Christmas Eric


----------



## kyle1234 (Dec 3, 2009)

its probably a glitch with windows 7.
My front usb ports work only when they want to with windows 7.
Vista works fine, just 7 messes up.
add another glitch to the list for 7 lol


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

Don't give up, there are other techs that might give you help. Like uninstalling in add/remove prodrams in safe mode, then reboot and let windows install again.


----------



## kyle1234 (Dec 3, 2009)

i have tried multiple threads on this site. and contacted intel about it. no one has a solution or any good ideas. I am fine with using the back usb ports. When i do anything important like for school i use vista anyways. It is much more stable than 7.


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

Have you tried the vista sound drivers?


----------



## kyle1234 (Dec 3, 2009)

i did not start this thread. I do not have a sound problem. Not sure if you are talking to me or to kototyluk.
I have a USB problem


----------



## kolotyluk (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm not talking about USB ports, I'm just talking about audio jacks.

Cheers, Eric


----------



## Bonkedy (Mar 28, 2011)

As referring to the audio drivers not working. I was having the same problem. I just rolled back my drivers and updated them again. Is working fine now.


----------

